# Jukee Doodle Dogs ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

So we take Archie to a class locally to us to do his Bronze KC certificate (I don't hold out much hope for this, he's far too distracted by the other dogs )

There is another cockapoo there, a gorgeous little blonde girl called Fudge. On chatting to her owner, turns out she's a beautiful Jukee Doodle girl - mum was Pippa, dad was Ziggy!

I was fascinated by Fudge - she's a year old and is half the size of my brute, who is just 6 months old ... I may have a real life "Digby the worlds largest dog" on my hands 

Funny how it's a small world sometimes isn't it?

x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im sure size is inherited from the mothers side as Buddy's dad is also Ziggy but his mum was Lucy who i think was the largest cocker they had and her litter so far have been the biggest.

How nice though to meet another cockapoo,Buddy was the same in class he just wanted to play!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

how lovely! 

Vincent is starting his KC Bronze on Monday!  After a month off from training I think we're not going to be top of the class again...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you mention the site to her so she could find fellow cockapoo owners & even possibly siblings?! eek! Izzie is distracted by other dogs as well lol, but we never did puppy classes or anything so wouldn't know how she'd cope :/


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im sure size is inherited from the mothers side as Buddy's dad is also Ziggy but his mum was Lucy who i think was the largest cocker they had and her litter so far have been the biggest.
> 
> How nice though to meet another cockapoo,Buddy was the same in class he just wanted to play!!!!!!!!


Size must be inherited from the mothers side, Buddy always looks a good healthy size  

If Archie were at school his report would say "Archie has the makings of being a good dog, but lacks any kind of attention span to be able to anything decent with it"


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> how lovely!
> 
> Vincent is starting his KC Bronze on Monday!  After a month off from training I think we're not going to be top of the class again...


It was lovely, aside from his litter mates (which he left 5 months ago) Archie hasn't met another cockapoo, so he was incredibly interested with Fudge! And I'm not surprised either, she's a proper cutie 

I don't expect anything from the KC Bronze, if he passes I'll eat my hat  But he loves being with other dogs and I am making friends from it as well 

Good luck with yours, Vincent is a bright little chap who proved to be the star of the show in his last class, am sure he will do equally as well in the next one


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Did you mention the site to her so she could find fellow cockapoo owners & even possibly siblings?! eek! Izzie is distracted by other dogs as well lol, but we never did puppy classes or anything so wouldn't know how she'd cope :/


I did briefly mention ILMC to Fudge's owner, but we didn't have a lot of time to really chat as the next class were about to start. I shall, over the course, mention it again to her - she might already be on here 

Archie's like me, I get distracted by things easily - bits of fluff, squirrels, pretty shoes .... it really doesn't take much


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tbh Poppy gets very dirtracted too! She's hilarious, she'll be chasing after Izzie on walks & then just stop & go off sniffing! Izzie is better with things, but still loves to play with other dogs, so not sure she'd ne able to concentrate lol.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

my roscoe is the brother to fudge. what a small world. just before xmas i asked on this site if there were any of his siblings on here and julia did tell me their names and put on a pic of roscoes brother archie who was the spitting image of my roscoe.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

There's just something about when cockapoos meet cockapoos! We've been very lucky to meet a few so far and they always seem to play so well together. We met a 'Fudge' too. She's from Jandaz and she and Biscuit just rolled around for ages together. So lovely!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> There's just something about when cockapoos meet cockapoos! We've been very lucky to meet a few so far and they always seem to play so well together. We met a 'Fudge' too. She's from Jandaz and she and Biscuit just rolled around for ages together. So lovely!


I am fascinated by Betty's reaction to other cockapoos. We were out in Windsor awhile back and i saw a man carrying a tiny puppy. Next thing, Betty is walking on her back legs trying to see the puppy who, you guessed it, was a cockapoo!!! How do they know other dogs are like them?? She is also very fascinated by spaniels!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

deb said:


> my roscoe is the brother to fudge. what a small world. just before xmas i asked on this site if there were any of his siblings on here and julia did tell me their names and put on a pic of roscoes brother archie who was the spitting image of my roscoe.


Oh how lovely! I shall let Fudge's ownders know


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Tbh Poppy gets very dirtracted too! She's hilarious, she'll be chasing after Izzie on walks & then just stop & go off sniffing! Izzie is better with things, but still loves to play with other dogs, so not sure she'd ne able to concentrate lol.


Is it a cockapoo thing to sniff for England?!! I swear Archie would make an excellent sniffer dog at the airports


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> There's just something about when cockapoos meet cockapoos! We've been very lucky to meet a few so far and they always seem to play so well together. We met a 'Fudge' too. She's from Jandaz and she and Biscuit just rolled around for ages together. So lovely!


We didn't get a chance for the pair of them to have a go at running around off lead last night so I may have to engineer play date with Fudge


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper plays differently with other cockapoos it really is as though they know that they're the same, maybe they think they're family


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Is it a cockapoo thing to sniff for England?!! I swear Archie would make an excellent sniffer dog at the airports


Lol my mum says that about Betty too!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Is it a cockapoo thing to sniff for England?!! I swear Archie would make an excellent sniffer dog at the airports


Yes they do seem to sniff a lot! My Poppy does especially, she always has her nose to the floor haha, I wonder if everyone elses do?



Pepster said:


> Pepper plays differently with other cockapoos it really is as though they know that they're the same, maybe they think they're family


By playing differently do you mean standing on their back legs playing? Because that's what we noticed with Izzie when she plays with cockapoos & no that Izzie & Poppy play together as well


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes they do seem to sniff a lot! My Poppy does especially, she always has her nose to the floor haha, I wonder if everyone elses do?
> 
> 
> 
> By playing differently do you mean standing on their back legs playing? Because that's what we noticed with Izzie when she plays with cockapoos & no that Izzie & Poppy play together as well


Yes but also plays in a more fun way. With lots of dogs she's quite submissive and lies down while she Susses them out but with cockapoos she's right in there and is all excited and looks like she's smiling!
She too always has her nose to the ground sniffing. It makes me smile as she seems to sniff in a grid, she kind of does squares so she knows where she's been already, they're so clever aren't they?!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Yes but also plays in a more fun way. With lots of dogs she's quite submissive and lies down while she Susses them out but with cockapoos she's right in there and is all excited and looks like she's smiling!
> She too always has her nose to the ground sniffing. It makes me smile as she seems to sniff in a grid, she kind of does squares so she knows where she's been already, they're so clever aren't they?!


Yes they are very clever! Poppy just sniffs everything! She walks around my living room sniffing & pretty much hooveringn the floor haha, it's hilarious, even just for things like fluff!

I love watching them playing with other cockapoos  Izzie met one in Filey at a cafe & was playing on her back legs & they were getting their leads wrapped round the tables & things haha it was great 

Izzie does laps with most dogs though, she just runs round in circles & makes them chase her lol.


----------

